

It’s difficult to innovate in Colombia, and the government is messing up. - torrenegra
http://torrenegra.com/post/115127554528/its-difficult-to-innovate-in-colombia-especially

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Saving you a click, the first bullet point is they're going after uber.

